

Collections for JavaScript - stu_k
http://www.collectionsjs.com/

======
mackwic
This is gold, thanks for the submission.

The biggest part is made by the great kriskowal, which gave us Q.js. Warranty
of quality, if I may say.

~~~
cowbertvonmoo
Thank you.

